# Eye and face makeup remover for sensitive skin THAT ACTUALLY WORKS??



## SagMaria (Dec 15, 2006)

I have gone through about 5 different eye and face makeup removers and they have all sucked: they make me feel like I am dragging my face just to get the makeup off and same for my eyes, I feel like I have to tug and pull at them to get the eye makeup off and even then it doesnt get all the makeup off. Worst of all, all of the makeup removers I have tried have stung the hell out of my eyes... I have VERY, VERY, VERY X 1000 sensitive eyes and it doesnt seem I can use anything on them. SOMEONE HELP!!!!!


----------



## Kim. (Dec 15, 2006)

Vaseline. I use a round makeup remover pad to take off my eye shadow mascara and brow powder and then take a q-tip and gently rub  close to my waterline to get my eye liner off. It gets even waterproof stuff off and I get vaseline in my eye and I'm a contact wearer and this doesn't irritate at all. Give it a try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## ben (Dec 15, 2006)

baby shampoo


----------



## Holly (Dec 15, 2006)

Baby wipes work wonders for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great for sensitive eyes (I have very sensitive eyes too) And it takes off all makeup without any huge effort (waterproof and not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Theyre a lot cheaper than makeup removers, and you get a ton. What I like to do, it cut one wipe in half, and it's good enough for my whole face. So they last a long time!


----------



## Korms (Dec 17, 2006)

I have found the Philosophy cleanser 'Purity Made Simple' to be really effective on stubborn make up.  I suffer with sensitive skin and so far I haven't had any reactions to it.  It is quite expensive but E-bay is good for cheap samples.


----------



## mskitchmas (Dec 17, 2006)

ponds wipes work wonders for me...i've been using them for over a month and have seen a major reduction in redness in my skin. and they take the most stubborn stuff off.

i also like keihls eye makeup remover, but the ponds wipes are my fav.


----------



## als1626 (Dec 17, 2006)

If you can use an oil based cleanser, Lush's Baby Face is very mild but effective.  If you need even more heavy duty eye makeup removal, try their Ultra Bland - it is a pain in the rear to use and you MUST follow the directions (use it dry, remove it by placing a warm damp washcloth over where you've used it for a second and then rub gently) but it is so mild and is very effective.  The two are fairly similar products - Baby Face is a bit easier to use but doesn't last as long as Ultra Bland. In the long run, I prefer UB.


----------



## delovely (Dec 26, 2006)

A nice drugstore one is Revlon Colorstay Eye & Lip Makeup Remover. It's a cream remover and I find it works really well at getting troublesome mascara and eyeliner off.


----------



## lindsay (Dec 30, 2006)

i recommend MAC's pro eyemakeup remover. just squirt some on one of those round cotton pads and your makeup will come off so easily! even fluidline! and i love dove's face wash. there's one made for sensitive skin that i just love and they also have a gentle daily exfoliating one that's awesome!


----------



## duckieXcouture (Dec 30, 2006)

Cetaphil works really well for me. 

After cleansing your face, wet the end of a Q-Tip. Pour a little Cetaphil cleanser on the wet end, then run it over your makeup. Use the dry end to remove the Cetaphil. It also works really well when you put it on a damp face cloth to take off face makeup. 

The Q-Tip idea is also great for getting rid of eye makeup mess ups.


----------



## Ethel (Dec 31, 2006)

Try lush ultrabland. That stuff is so gentle, I've literally gotten it on my eyeball and it didn't hurt. It's sort of greasy, so it's best to put it on, then use a warm damp cotten ball to wipe it off and follow with a cotten ball with toner on it to get the residue off. Viola! Clean face.


----------



## JediFarfy (Dec 31, 2006)

I love Neutrogena's makeup removing towelettes. They take off everything.


----------



## m4dswine (Jan 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *als1626* 

 
_If you can use an oil based cleanser, Lush's Baby Face is very mild but effective.  If you need even more heavy duty eye makeup removal, try their Ultra Bland - it is a pain in the rear to use and you MUST follow the directions (use it dry, remove it by placing a warm damp washcloth over where you've used it for a second and then rub gently) but it is so mild and is very effective.  The two are fairly similar products - Baby Face is a bit easier to use but doesn't last as long as Ultra Bland. In the long run, I prefer UB._

 
Ultrabland is my only must have, couldn't live without beauty product. 

Once you get into the habit of using it, its so easy and so effective. I have super super sensitive eyes and this is the ONLY cleanser I will use around my eyes.


----------



## SagMaria (Jan 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *m4dswine* 

 
_Ultrabland is my only must have, couldn't live without beauty product. 

Once you get into the habit of using it, its so easy and so effective. I have super super sensitive eyes and this is the ONLY cleanser I will use around my eyes._

 
Well it looks like Ultrabland is the way to go ... has anyone used it and it STUNG their eyes?  Im tellin ya my eyes are SUUUUUUUPPPPER sensitive....


----------



## Lolita (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm shocked nobody has mentioned MAC's cleanse off oil! I have sensitive skin and I use this stuff (and only this) to wash my face. It gets EVERYTHING off and disolves even mascara and sunscreen with just your fingers. I actually also use this to clean fluidlines off my eyeliner brushes too -its that good at removing makeup. But on the other hand, it is totally non-irritating, it doesnt bug my eyes at all.


----------



## ShoesSunSand (Jan 3, 2007)

I've found Chanel's bi-phase eye makeup remover to be really gentle.  Others make the skin around my eyes get all red and irritated and even flaky, but not so with the Chanel.


----------



## m4dswine (Jan 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SagMaria* 

 
_Well it looks like Ultrabland is the way to go ... has anyone used it and it STUNG their eyes?  Im tellin ya my eyes are SUUUUUUUPPPPER sensitive...._

 

Seriously, I feel you on the super sensitive eyes thing... Ultrabland is the ONLY thing that I can use. There is absolutely NOTHING in there that might cause an allergic reaction, unless you are really really really rare, or have a peanut allergy! 

Its the most amazing product and a little bit goes a really long way. Go with the ultrabland. I wear contacts, continuous wear ones, so I still have them in when I take my makeup off and its no problem at all.


----------



## aeni (Jan 12, 2007)

One of my friends has flaky skin around her eyes and now uses DHC makeup remover sheets.  

http://www.dhccare.com/DHC/ProductDe...og=DHC%  20USA

Ingredients:
water, butylene glycol, sodium cocoamphoacetate, hexylene glycol, PEG-40 hydrogenated castor oil, methylparaben, citric acid, aloe barbadensis leaf juice, chamomilla recutita (matricaria) flower extract, panax ginseng root extract, etidronic acid


----------



## martygreene (Jan 12, 2007)

For eye makeup removal I suggest Burts Bees baby bee baby oil. It's apricot oil, not mineral oil, so it's actually good for your skin. It'll dissolve even waterproof mascara. Dampen a cotton pad with it, and gently wipe the makeup off. Repeat with a new pad to get any remnants.

For facial cleansing- are you wanting a cleanser or a cleansing cloth? I've got a few suggestions depending on which you prefer. A lot of my clients have very sensitive skin, as do I, and I've found a variety of products that may be beneficial to you.

Also, what have you tried so far? Seeing what you have tried may assist in determining what you are sensitive to.


----------



## SagMaria (Jan 12, 2007)

Please suggest away!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 

 
_For eye makeup removal I suggest Burts Bees baby bee baby oil. It's apricot oil, not mineral oil, so it's actually good for your skin. It'll dissolve even waterproof mascara. Dampen a cotton pad with it, and gently wipe the makeup off. Repeat with a new pad to get any remnants.

For facial cleansing- are you wanting a cleanser or a cleansing cloth? I've got a few suggestions depending on which you prefer. A lot of my clients have very sensitive skin, as do I, and I've found a variety of products that may be beneficial to you.

Also, what have you tried so far? Seeing what you have tried may assist in determining what you are sensitive to._


----------



## m4dswine (Jan 13, 2007)

Alternatively, sweet almond oil is good, or olive oil. 

Basically anything natural oil based will be fine on sensitive skin, and will dissolve waterproof makeup.


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 13, 2007)

I have sensitive eyes as well and I have noticed that Vaseline & Clinque work well 
I usually put vaseline on my eyes and them wipe with a cotton ball and the use Clinque's take the day off remover to get any make-up off that the vaseline didn't get 
hth


----------



## martygreene (Jan 15, 2007)

Not knowing what you've tried so far my suggestions would be:
MyChelle Honeydew Cleanser
L'Occitane Honey Comfort Cleansing Milk
Cetaphil liquid cleanser (not the bar)
Cerave cleanser

If you're looking for wipes, try and locate Comodynes Oat Cleansing Wipes (I know trader joes tends to carry them).


----------



## misswillow (Jan 15, 2007)

Lush's Ultrabland didn't sting my dry, sensitive skin (with rosacea for a bonus) or stupidly sensitive eyes/eye area, but I did find it a bugger to use and could never get it totally off. I think the trick was to use quite warm/hot water to dissolve it, ut I can't use anything over tepid really so I had a definite film. Because of this it did kind of film up over my eyes occasionally...and I broke out big time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm a big fan of oil cleansers. I'm fairly careful with the ingredients, and I've never had any problems. I use a local (Australian) organic brand atm, but I've also used Shu Uemura with no problems. I find these literally get any eye makeup off fairly easily and without hurting.

The other thing I use whenever my skin flares up is Darphin Intral Cleansing Milk, and this also gets any eye makeup off without any problems or pain


----------



## quinntastic (Jan 17, 2007)

Plantidote eye makeup remover pads with theraputic benefits from Origins.  Very gentle, great for sensitive skin.  Takes everything off without you irritating your sensitive eye area.  The only thing I use.


----------



## tiramisu (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeni* 

 
_One of my friends has flaky skin around her eyes and now uses DHC makeup remover sheets.  

http://www.dhccare.com/DHC/ProductDe...og=DHC%  20USA

Ingredients:
water, butylene glycol, sodium cocoamphoacetate, hexylene glycol, PEG-40 hydrogenated castor oil, methylparaben, citric acid, aloe barbadensis leaf juice, chamomilla recutita (matricaria) flower extract, panax ginseng root extract, etidronic acid_

 
Aside from MAC skincare, I ONLY use DHC.  They are absolutely fabulous. I have been a customer at DHC for years; everything I have tried (that's a lot!!) I have loved.  Deep Cleansing Oil---all the way, trust me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used to use Lush, and loved Ultrabland too.. just takes some practice with a warm cloth to remove it, but worth it.


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Feb 13, 2007)

I like the Lancome makeup remover, the one in the baby blue bottle. Kind of pricey at $22, but I've never had any problems, ever. I have super sensitive skin too. I think I'm also allergic to gold =[


----------



## Shawna (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *duckieXcouture* 

 
_ Cetaphil works really well for me.  After cleansing your face, wet the end of a Q-Tip. Pour a little Cetaphil cleanser on the wet end, then run it over your makeup. Use the dry end to remove the Cetaphil. It also works really well when you put it on a damp face cloth to take off face makeup. The Q-Tip idea is also great for getting rid of eye makeup mess ups._

 
I second the Cetaphil.  I have the worst sensitive skin ever and this doesn't hurt it at all.  It gets rid of every trace of makeup (even liquidlast) and leaves my skin smooth and soft.  Even if it gets in my eyes,  it doesn't sting.  I won't use anything else.


----------



## joojifish (Feb 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *m4dswine* 

 
_Alternatively, sweet almond oil is good, or olive oil. 

Basically anything natural oil based will be fine on sensitive skin, and will dissolve waterproof makeup._

 
Totally agree here.  I do use Lush Ultrabland and love it, but if you prefer a liquid product and/or a lower price tag, oils are great.


----------



## user79 (Feb 26, 2007)

I love the Almay oil make-up remover, which is great for waterproof mascara and stubborn makeup like shadesticks and fluidliners.


----------



## huggablesecret (Feb 26, 2007)

My favourite is Clinique's take the day off makeup remover, its so good, its the only thing ive found that will remove liquidlast liners too!


----------



## kalice (Apr 8, 2007)

I 2nd vaseline (petroleum jelly). It's never bothered me on my ultra sensitive skin and actually helps calm it down. And it removes eye makeup like there's nothing else... honestly it melt everything away in one go, just rub it on, wipe, and its back to completely bare skin.


----------



## msmack (Apr 9, 2007)

I use (and adore) Marcelle's Eye Make-up Remover for Sensitive Eyes. It works wonders for me and takes every little bit off with minimal rubbing. Its a blue bottle thats half oil and half some other liquid so shake-y shake to activate. No burning or stinging here!


----------



## lainielainie (Apr 18, 2007)

Vaseline to remove eyeliner, shadow, etc, and cetaphil cleanser with warm water works very well for me. I remove the excess with Life brand facial/eye makeup wipes. The cetaphil takes off a lot of makeup and is even good with mascara, and you won't have to rub your eyes too much. Good luck!


----------



## user79 (May 4, 2007)

I have sensitive skin and I really like Dove Self-Foaming Cleanser in the pump dispenser bottle.


----------



## pinki3 (May 9, 2007)

Laventine.com laventine olive water soluble cleanser. check out their reviews on MUA. works 100% in removing every little bit of your makeup! and great for sensitive skin, trust me. i have the MOST sensitive skin in the world. I swell up like a balloon for days if i get facials or use the wrong products.  if u decide to order and need a referral for discount, PM me.


----------



## User49 (May 9, 2007)

*I like Lush Ultra Bland. You would think that because it has a very greasy texture it is clogging, but it is the opposite. It takes off all your make up and doesn't irritate!*


----------



## lauracbarnes (May 10, 2007)

I second the MAC CLeanse Off Oil or The Gentle Off Eye Make Up and Lip remove.  I use it all the time with my Liquid Last Liner and it does not bother my contacts at all.


----------



## Treejewel19 (May 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kim.* 

 
_Vaseline. I use a round makeup remover pad to take off my eye shadow mascara and brow powder and then take a q-tip and gently rub  close to my waterline to get my eye liner off. It gets even waterproof stuff off and I get vaseline in my eye and I'm a contact wearer and this doesn't irritate at all. Give it a try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
DEFINITELY!!! I have been using vaseline for years. Its cheap and works like a charm. Let it sit for a second or two and then just rub off. 

HTH.


----------

